

Google might pour money into SpaceX, really wants satellite Internet - kernelv
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/google-might-pour-money-into-spacex-really-wants-satellite-internet/

======
bhhaskin
It would be a bright feature for space travel if Google and SpaceX team up. It
would mean SpaceX would have viable contacts out side of NASA and it would
mean Google gets their global internet.

